# Форум 1С > Установка и администрирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 8.0, 8.1, 8.2, 8.3 >  Нужна конфигурация домашняя аптечка в 1с 8.2. помогите

## Юлия1995

Нужна конфигурация домашняя аптечка в 1с 8.2. помогите

----------

